# Make over



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

Time for a make over, sold 99% of the plants and driftwood.
New tank will be more open and have several pieces of manzanita,
Will keep ya posted
Once it is up and running, the first week of January it will be the home of 8 Electric Blue Widefin Marble Angels.


----------



## DeboraBremner (Nov 27, 2013)

Your tank looked great! Can't wait to see what the "makeover" looks like.


----------



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

*Make over has started.*

NEVER try to redo a tank during the holidays......

Day 1 of reconstruction...


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

subing,:-D


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Both tanks look great. Looking forward to seeing the progress. And those angels are gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> Both tanks look great. Looking forward to seeing the progress. And those angels are gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Check out Freshwater Journal, Makeover, have posted updates there. Thanks for your comments..


----------

